# Großes Haus - Wlan



## winklernorbert28 (11. Juni 2014)

*Großes Haus - Wlan*

Hallo,

ein bekannter von mir hat ein relativ großes Haus.
Teilweise wurde eine Cat7 Verkabelung durchgeführt. Da er sich mit Netzwerk und EDV so gut wie nicht auskennt,
ist mittlerweile ein Bunt Gemischtes System aus diversen Routern und Switches im Haus, die sich mit den Ports gegenseitig blockieren!
Darum hat er mich jetzt gebeten, das System komplett neu aufzubauen. Hauptsächlich geht es um das Wlan Netz, das fließend in jedem Bereich übergehen soll,
ohne dass man sich in ein anders Netz vorher einwählen muss!

Internet kommt als Kabel ins Haus. Dort gibt es ein Kabelmodem und einen Router und von dort wird alles verteilt!
Wahrscheinlich benötige ich zwei weitere Acces Points! Welche Funktion muss dieser beherrschen, damit ein einheitliches Wlan erstellen kann und nicht mehrere einzelne?
Oder was wäre eurer Vorschlag?

LG


----------



## TheBadFrag (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Großes Haus - Wlan*

Da muss dein Kollege aber ein bischen Geld auf den Tisch legen. Das geht nur mit speziellen Multi Access Point System von den großen Herstellern. D-Link hat ein halbwegs bezahlbares System im Programm.

Mit "Heimanwender" Access Points kann man es höchstens erreichen das wenn ein großes WLAN aufspannt, wo sich die Netzwerkkarte immer wieder beim stärksten Signal neu einwählt. Das ist logischer Weise nicht unterbrechungsfrei. Zwischendurch muss man das auch mal durch manuelles neu verbinden machen.(Wenn das eine Signal schwach ist aber nicht genug um einen wechseln zu veranlassen.)

Außerdem sollte man da schon ein wenig von Netzwerken verstehen, da diese Multi Access Point Systeme Profihardware ohne Bunte-Bilder-Anleitung sind.


----------



## winklernorbert28 (11. Juni 2014)

*AW: Großes Haus - Wlan*

Welches Modell wäre das?
Mittlerweile hat er 4 Wlan Router im Haus und somit 4 Wlan Netze


----------



## W111 (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Großes Haus - Wlan*



			
				winklernorbert28 schrieb:
			
		

> Darum hat er mich jetzt gebeten, das System komplett neu aufzubauen.  Hauptsächlich geht es um das Wlan Netz, das *fließend in jedem Bereich  übergehen* soll,
> ohne dass man sich in ein anders Netz vorher einwählen muss!



du hast dich mit der Materie aber auch nicht intensiver beschäftigt, oder?

dein Kumpel hat die Wahl zwischen aktivem und client-basiertem roaming. Für aktives roaming braucht er i. d. R. einen Wlan Controller, das roaming handeln die APs unter sich aus, sprich, Übergabe und Übernahme der Wifi-Clients inkl. Authentifizierung. Damit kommt es auch bei Echtzeitanwendung wie VOIP zu keinerlei Unterbrechungen. Hier gibt es noch proprietäre Lösungen der Hersteller ohne Wlan Controller, da kannst du pro Gerät ab 100€ oder im Set ab 300€ rechnen. Mit Wlan Controller und APs bist du sehr schnell im vierstelligen Bereich.

Client-basiertes roaming (das kannst du mit der aktuellen Hardware machen) realisiert die Treibersoftware, da entscheidet der Wifi-Client (Notebook, Smartphone etc.) wann er sich mit dem "nächstbesten" AP verbindet (alle APs haben gleiche SSID, WPA2AES, Wlan Key und unterschiedlich Kanäle an die Umgebung optimiert z. B. mit Ekahau Heatmapper etc.), der AP hat in dieser Infrastruktur lediglich passiven Chrakater da hierfür keine Abstimmung der APs untereinander erfolgt (das hat natürlich einen neuen login zur Folge), also kommt es zu Unterbrechungen, die merkst du nicht wenn du surfst aber bei Echtzeitanwendungen sind diese Unterbrechungen lang genug  um z. B. das Gespräch (VOIP) zu beenden.


----------



## winklernorbert28 (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Großes Haus - Wlan*

Sagen wir mal so, ich habe mich bis jetzt nur wenig damit beschäftigt allerdings bin ich bereit mich in das thema intensiv einzulesen wenn ich weiß was ich alles benötige.

Kurze Frage. Die Asus AC66U bietet WDS an. Was ist an dieser Funktion verkehrt oder was sind die Nachteile?
Kurze Verbindungsabbrüche sind egal. Ihn stört hauptsächlich dass er 4 unterschiedliche Router hat und dadurch 4 Wlan Netze in der er sich je nach Bereich im Haus neu einloggen muss


----------



## TheBadFrag (12. Juni 2014)

*AW: Großes Haus - Wlan*



winklernorbert28 schrieb:


> Sagen wir mal so, ich habe mich bis jetzt nur wenig damit beschäftigt allerdings bin ich bereit mich in das thema intensiv einzulesen wenn ich weiß was ich alles benötige.
> 
> Kurze Frage. Die Asus AC66U bietet WDS an. Was ist an dieser Funktion verkehrt oder was sind die Nachteile?
> Kurze Verbindungsabbrüche sind egal. Ihn stört hauptsächlich dass er 4 unterschiedliche Router hat und dadurch 4 Wlan Netze in der er sich je nach Bereich im Haus neu einloggen muss


 Dann gib doch schonmal in allen Routern die gleiche SSID und das gleiche Passwort ein. Guck ob ihm das reicht. Kanal auf Auto.

Will er ein großes WLAN Netz, dann musst du dort sowas z.B. einbauen: Unified Wireless Solutions | D-Link Deutschland
Einen Controller und dann die dazu gehörigen Access Points je nach Bedarf.

WDS hat nichts mit der Sache zu tun. Das ist für Leute die keine Ahnung haben wie man ein WLAN Passwort eingibt.


----------



## winklernorbert28 (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Großes Haus - Wlan*

Werde die ganze Sache jetzt anders angehen.
Das Haus ist per Kabel Internet angebunden. Die Verkabelung ist komplett in Serie.
Direkt bei der ersten TV Stichdose werde ich das Kabelmodem setzen und dort einen Asus AC66U dahinterschalten.
Von dort habe ich dann Wlan und Lan. Die IP werde ich auf 192.168.1.x legen. SSID auf Home, DHCP aktiviert und Kanel 1

Zur weiten Haushälfte wurde leider kein EDV Kabel verlegt, allerdings ist ja dort das selbe TV Kabel. Da er schon ein zweites Kabelmodem hat,
werde ich dort auch eine Kabelmodem montieren und dort auch wieder einen Asus AC66U dranhängen. Welche IP muss ich dort vergeben?
SSID werde ich auch auf Home stellen und DHCP aktivieren, Kanal 3 oder so.

LG


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Großes Haus - Wlan*

Du kannst auf einem Kabelinternet Vertrag nicht 2 Modems gleichzeitig laufen lassen. Da gibt es keinen Provider der dir das schaltet. Außerdem kann man ein Kabelmodem nicht einfach anschließen, weil das erst beim Provider registriert werden muss.

Mach die IP vom 1. Router auf 192,168.1.1, SSID bei allen Routern auf Home, Kanal überall auf Auto und DHCP an. Dann ein LAN Kabel zum 2. Router legen. Beim 2. Router muss der DHCP Server auf aus. Dann muss der Router auf Access Point Modus umgestellt werden oder wenn es nicht anders geht der WAN Port von PPPoE auf DHCP.


----------



## winklernorbert28 (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Großes Haus - Wlan*

Er hat bereits zwei Modems im Haus. Ist ein kleiner Anbieter und mein Kollege ist mit ihm Verwandt. Da er dort kein Kabel hatte, hat er ihm ein zweites Kabelmodem drangehängt. Das ist nicht das Problem. Wie muss ich diesen konfigurieren?


----------



## TheBadFrag (13. Juni 2014)

*AW: Großes Haus - Wlan*

Zwei getrennte Internetzugänge kann man nicht zu einem WLAN zusammenlegen ohne größere Probleme. Da muss man schon weit mehr Aufwand betreiben.


----------



## W111 (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Großes Haus - Wlan*

Er könnte die beiden Kabelmodems über einen Router mit _load balance_ betreiben und die Priorisierung der WANs via APs nach seinem Bedarf konfigurieren, grundsätzlich ware das kein Problem nur leider scheitert das wieder an der Verkabelung.

Mir erschließt sich aktuell auch nicht wie über einen Anschluss technisch zwei Kabelmodems laufen aber sei es drum, TE wird das schon zusammenbasteln.


----------



## TheBadFrag (14. Juni 2014)

*AW: Großes Haus - Wlan*

Mit normalen Heimanwender Routern ist weder load balancing noch das bündeln von 2 Internetanschlüssen möglich. Davon abgesehen das es auf jeden Fall vorraussetzt das der Provider einem das schaltet.


----------



## W111 (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Großes Haus - Wlan*

für den mainstream Bereich ab 40 €uro inkl. Versand gibts solche Teile, je nach Bedarf muss man mehr investieren.


----------



## Superwip (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Großes Haus - Wlan*

Alle TV-Kabel Modems die an einem gemeinsamen TV-Kabel hängen bilden quasi ein lokales Netzwerk und können auch direkt untereinander kommunizieren, ohne Umweg über das Internet. Diese Möglichkeit wird oft durch Sicherheitseinstellungen blockiert die für den Enduser nicht zugänglich sind, auch Provider sehen das unter Umständen nicht gerne aber prinzipiell ist es nicht nötig die beiden Hälften des Netzwerks über das Internet zu koppeln wenn beide ein Modem haben. Die Koaxialkabelverbindung zwischen den beiden Haushälften kann auch von der öffentlichen TV-Kabel Leitung getrennt und nur lokal genutzt werden. Auch das einziehen eines Ethernet Kabels anstelle dieses oder zusätzlich zu diesem Koaxialkabel in einem halbwegs ausreichend dimensionierten, vorhandenen Kabelkanal sollte nicht schwer sein.


----------



## TheBadFrag (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Großes Haus - Wlan*



W111 schrieb:


> für den mainstream Bereich ab 40 €uro inkl. Versand gibts solche Teile, je nach Bedarf muss man mehr investieren.


 Ist ja nur ne 100 MBit/s Gurke. Für einen mit Gigabit WAN Ports muss man schon ein bischen mehr hinlegen. Trotzdem muss man für diese Lösung erstmal eine Netzwerkverbindung zwischen den beiden Modems und dem Router herstellen.


----------



## W111 (15. Juni 2014)

*AW: Großes Haus - Wlan*

Die Frage nach dual GbWan stellt sich dann, wenn das gebraucht wird, zudem das eh ein Exkurs war, der mangels Verkabelung theoretisch bleibt. TE geht es primär um Wlan und hier wurde nie von Datendurchsatz geschrieben. 

Man kann sich fürs Ego natürlich das mainstream GbLan Zeugs kaufen (auch wenns nie oder seltenst verwendet wird), das bricht bei zwei bis drei clients erheblich ein, da ist man näher an 100mbit als an 1000mbit


----------



## winklernorbert28 (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Großes Haus - Wlan*

So werde das Problem jetzt ganz anders angehen.
Ins Haus kommt das Kabel Internet per Koax Kabel.
An der ersten Stelle ist direkt ein Kabel Modem installiert. An dieses Kabel Modem werde ich den Asus N66U dranhängen.
Diesen werde ich als normalen Router konfigurieren mit der IP 192.168.1.1; Wlan Sid "Home" "Kanal 2" und DHCP IP's automatisch vergeben.
Von diesem Knotenpunkt gehen mehrere Cat5 Kabel weg, die ich mit dem Router verbinden werde. Im Oberen Geschoss werde ich einen weiteren N66U an die Lan-Dose hängen.
Und jetzt stellen sich mir folgende Fragen:

Wie muss ich den konfigurieren (als Acces Point)
Welche IP muss ich dem geben
Muss ich dort DHCP deaktivieren?
Die Sid und die Verschlüsselung sollte die selbe sein und nur ein andere Kanal?
Was macht diese WDS Funktion?

Bitte um Hilfe


----------



## TheBadFrag (17. Juni 2014)

*AW: Großes Haus - Wlan*



winklernorbert28 schrieb:


> Wie muss ich den konfigurieren (als Acces Point)
> Welche IP muss ich dem geben
> Muss ich dort DHCP deaktivieren?
> Die Sid und die Verschlüsselung sollte die selbe sein und nur ein andere Kanal?
> Was macht diese WDS Funktion?


 Der sollte im Access Point Modus laufen.
Automatisch beziehen lassen
Ja.
Ja.
Man kann damit das WLAN Netzwerk erweitern. Es gibt den WDS Modus und den Universal Repeater Modus. Die beiden haben ihre Vor und Nachteile. Ist aber für dein Setup nicht weiter relevant, weil du die beiden Router ja per LAN Kabel verbindest.


----------

